# zahlen auf und abrunden?



## gast (14. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich soll hier eine kleines Programm schreiben, mit einer MEthode, die eine Zahl von Typ double rundet. Also bin jetzt so weit, dass ich zB 3.7853434 auf 3.8 runde. So jetzt soll es aber so laufen, dass immer den nächsten ganzzahligen bzw. halbzahligen Wert runde. Also 3.7 soll zu 3.5 werden und 3.8 zu 4.0 usw.

Gibt es da schon eine Methode in Java für? Hab sie einfach nicht gefuden und hier in der Suche, gab es auch ncihts richtiges für mich.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2007)

Wüsste nicht, dass es für solchen "speziellen" Fälle etwas vorgefertigtes gibt, aber das lässt sich doch ziemlich leicht selber realisieren!


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mrz 2007)

*2, runden, /2


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

und wie sollte das ganz einfache dann ungefähr aussehen? das mit *2 runden /2 funkt irgendwie nich so wirklich!


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2007)

Wohl eher *10 runden /10  :shock:


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wohl eher *10 runden /10  :shock:



Nene, SlaterB hat schon recht.

Zahl * 2
Auf ganze Zahl runden
Zahl / 2


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

also irgendwie läuft das nich.

sieht so aus: 


```
public double runde(double x) {
  double a = x * 2;

  //Hier muss noch gerundet werden

  double c = b / 2;

  return c; 
}
```

Wie sieht jetzt das Runden aus?


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

also b stammt dann aus der Rundung


----------



## The_S (14. Mrz 2007)

Also wenn du auf eine Nachkommastelle runden kannst, dann kannst du ja wohl auch auf eine Ganzzahl runden oder? Ansonsten benutz die Forensuche, gibt massig Beispiele dazu!

Kleiner Tipp: 


```
Math.round(deinDouble);
```


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

also tut mir ja leid, aber das geht einfach nicht. Keine Ahnung warum. Geht einfach nicht! 


```
public double runde(double x) {
		double a = x * 2;
		System.out.println(x);
		
		Math.Round(a);
		System.out.println(a);
		
		double c = a / 2;
		System.out.println(c);
		

		return c; 

	}
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mrz 2007)

a =  Math.round(a);


----------



## Guest (14. Mrz 2007)

huu.. schwere Geburt, danke jetzt geht es aber!


----------



## The_S (15. Mrz 2007)

Kleiner Vorschlag meinerseits, vertief dich nochmal in dein Grundlagenbuch  .


----------

